# Does V9 require WIFI to download?



## theloneranger08 (Sep 29, 2017)

I have seen a few reports saying that because the V9 update is very large, you have to be connected to WIFI on a consistent basis to get the update. Is this really true? If that's the case I'm going to be pretty frustrated because nowhere did Tesla make that explicitly known to their customers. I live in an apartment and my car doesn't have easy access to wifi. I would need to create a hotspot on my work phone but there is no way I am downloading that update on that.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

V9 isn't that large (~530 MB), but Tesla suggested priority downloads when connected to WiFi.


----------



## theloneranger08 (Sep 29, 2017)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> V9 isn't that large (~530 MB), but Tesla suggested priority downloads when connected to WiFi.


I understand giving priority to WIFI but at what point are people going to start getting it over the air? just seems a little unfair for those people who don't live in a house or condo. If the update happened immediately when connecting to WIFI then I wouldn't care but it's not feasible for me to wait around for it to happen.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

theloneranger08 said:


> I understand giving priority to WIFI but at what point are people going to start getting it over the air? just seems a little unfair for those people who don't live in a house or condo. If the update happened immediately when connecting to WIFI then I wouldn't care but it's not feasible for me to wait around for it to happen.


I agree with you completely especially given the thought of "premium LTE connectivity". I'm just not sure of the answer...


----------



## theloneranger08 (Sep 29, 2017)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I agree with you completely especially given the thought of "premium LTE connectivity". I'm just not sure of the answer...


Gotta love how cryptic Tesla can be sometimes.. haha


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

theloneranger08 said:


> I have seen a few reports saying that because the V9 update is very large, you have to be connected to WIFI on a consistent basis to get the update. Is this really true?


There is a large map update that's required before updating to v9, and the car will only download that map update over v9. But if you don't have that yet, you'll get a popup on the car's display telling you that your maps are out of date and you need to connect to wifi to download them.


----------



## theloneranger08 (Sep 29, 2017)

garsh said:


> There is a large map update that's required before updating to v9, and the car will only download that map update over v9. But if you don't have that yet, you'll get a popup on the car's display telling you that your maps are out of date and you need to connect to wifi to download them.


I don't remember seeing a popup but if I connect it to my phone using a hotspot, is there a way to see if it's downloading the wifi update. Does it automatically trigger?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

theloneranger08 said:


> I don't remember seeing a popup


Then I believe you already have the map update.
You should get a software update eventually. I know it's hard to remain patient.


----------



## RUN TM3 (Sep 30, 2018)

I was feeling left out for the past 10 days for not receiving v.9, but after reading the complaints of bugs and seeing how many revisions Tesla's burning through, I'm perfectly willing to wait another month for it when it is stable.


----------



## babula (Aug 26, 2018)

People have downloaded it on WIFI, personally I received it after leaving NY and connecting to WIFI.

Overall V9 is amazing, I haven't experienced a lot of the issues people have reported.


----------



## theloneranger08 (Sep 29, 2017)

garsh said:


> Then I believe you already have the map update.
> You should get a software update eventually. I know it's hard to remain patient.


Maybe I'll go leave my work phone in my car with the hotspot turned on and bluetooth off (so someone can't get into the car) for a few hours and see what happens.


----------



## kort677 (Sep 17, 2018)

many people claim that it does need to be connected to wifi, if true it would be a first for me, I received V9 over the weekend and I do not know if I've gotten the map update


----------



## theloneranger08 (Sep 29, 2017)

kort677 said:


> many people claim that it does need to be connected to wifi, if true it would be a first for me, I received V9 over the weekend and I do not know if I've gotten the map update


So were you on WIFI then?


----------



## kort677 (Sep 17, 2018)

theloneranger08 said:


> So were you on WIFI then?


I really couldn't tell you because the wifi connection isn't a constant, sometimes it's on other times not on. but I have received many updates via LTE


----------



## theloneranger08 (Sep 29, 2017)

kort677 said:


> I really couldn't tell you because the wifi connection isn't a constant, sometimes it's on other times not on. but I have received many updates via LTE


No worries. I ended up putting my work phone in the car for a few hours with WiFi tethering on and I got the update! I really like it so far.


----------



## RUN TM3 (Sep 30, 2018)

RUN TM3 said:


> I was feeling left out for the past 10 days for not receiving v.9, but after reading the complaints of bugs and seeing how many revisions Tesla's burning through, I'm perfectly willing to wait another month for it when it is stable.


Well, spoke too soon. Got 39.7 tonight. Installed okay. We'll see how things go tomorrow on the drive to work.


----------

